# Great Marlin and YF Tuna C.R. Pics & Report December 1



## SailFishQUepos (Mar 18, 2010)

*December 1*
















Had a great time fishing today, fishing has been hot. We went out today and found multiple schools of Spinner Dolphin with Tuna. Since we filled up on Tuna the day before with the same guys, we were going from school to school looking for the big one on live bait. As we were travelling between schools, we threw out the Marlin gear as those have been around as well. Well it paid off as we hooked up with this nice Striped Marlin! It put up a pretty good fight, as they always do, and we finished the day with some good Tuna and the Marlin. Fishing has been really good here lately, in the past 10 trips we have caught 4 Marlin (3 striped and a blue), 150 YF Tuna (not a misprint) , 30 Amberjacks, and some sailfish and dorado as well. Really looking forward to December as the numbers should keep getting better! Check out the awesome pictures!























​


----------



## thecalmbeforethestorm (Nov 6, 2010)

nice report!! and some really nice fish ! i wish i knew someone to take me out fishing for marlin.. i went one time tuna fishing and caught the biggest yft i have ever seen in my life and had an amazing time. keep me in mind if you have an open spot sometime


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice fish, thanks for the report. Good Luck with your Dec fishing.

CBS, he's in *Quepos, Costa Rica!*


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I was about to ask, where the hell did you have that kinda day around here. That's awsome


----------



## SailFishQUepos (Mar 18, 2010)

That's funny, i was looking at the calendar... I thought you were down here somewhere... Well, you'll have to come now...


----------



## SailFishQUepos (Mar 18, 2010)

Check out these pics from today. We actually hooked up with two Blue Marlins, but another boat cut off one mid fight. Here's some pictures from the Tuna school as well. The eye on this thing is the same size as the mates hand! It was a super awesome day and I'm still smiling...


----------

